# Green Tea



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Someone seems to have subscribed me to an Aloe product newsletter. It showed up in my inbox with the following article on green tea. I thought it worth reprinting and may start drinking it regularly. *Drinking green tea benefits people with digestive disorders.* My own first cup of green tea didnâ€™t go down without serious grimacing, yet I grew into it and now absolutely love green tea. Multiple small changes can add up to one big effect, this is such a small lifestyle change that is a useful investment in your health.Green tea contains a powerful anti-oxidant, some 25 - 100 times more potent than vitamins C and E. The secret of green tea lies in the fact that it is rich in Catechin polyphenols, in particular epigallocatechin-3 gallate (EGCG). ECGC both inhibits cancer cell growth as well as kills these cells without harming normal cells. Also it lowers LDL cholesterol (bad) levels and inhibits the abnormal formation of blood clots (these give rise to vascular obstruction: heart attack, stroke). Digestive disorders are helped by green tea thanks to its massive anti-oxidant potential as much as its bacteria-destroying abilities.Green tea is known to kill dental plaque causing bacteria as well as known to be useful in the prevention of bacterial food poisoning. Importantly, it is likely to reduce the number of bad bacteria from entering into the small intestine. In Irritable Bowel Syndrome, Crohnâ€™s Disease and Ulcerative Colitis alike, high levels of antioxidants help prevent tissue damage and a natural bactericidal action - certainly in hypochlorhydria - is likely to promote a healthier intestinal flora balance. In 1994 the Journal of the National Cancer Institute published the results of an epidemiological study indicating that green tea reduced the risk of oesophageal (food pipe) cancer in Chinese men and women by nearly 60%. In 1997 an American study determined that EGCG was twice as powerful as Resveratrol (the polyphenol found in red wine), which may explain why the rate of heart disease among Japanese men is quite low, even though approximately 75% are smokers.What sets green tea apart is the way it is processed. Green tea leaves are steamed, which prevents the EGCG from being oxidized. By contrast, black and oolong tea leaves are made from fermented leaves, which results in the EGCG being converted into other compounds that are not nearly as effective in preventing and fighting various diseases. Also from the Camellia sinensis plant comes white tea which is slight fermented (withering) and then dried, it tastes lighter and sweeter than the â€˜grassyâ€™ green tea and studies at the Pace University (USA) show that its anti-oxidant potential is even higher than that of green tea.Green tea may induce insomnia due to the fact that it contains caffeine. However, green tea contains much less caffeine than coffee: some 36mg caffeine in 8 ounces of tea compared to > 100 mg in 8 ounces of coffee. At our home we are green tea aficionados and we drink it in the evening and sleep beautifully on it. An added advantage is that green tea discourages one to nibble things like cookies or chocolate, as a result blood sugar levels stay stable during the night allowing you to enjoy a restorative sleep.You may know that, so as to preserve its beneficial properties, you must never pour boiling water over green (or white) tea leaves.In order to get the best results use organic, loose green tea leaves or utterly indulge yourself with Japanese Kanro Gyokuro which requires water to be only 60Â°Celcius (140Â° Fahrenheit). You can whip green tea leaves vigorously with a spoon or a (bamboo) whisk. Mostly the leaves are used for no more than two infusions. The stronger the brew the better, and yes, green tea is an acquired taste.The whole newsletter can be found at aloeride.co.ukIt looks like it will be a continual source of good information.Mark


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I didn't read the whole email, but I seem to have gotten it as well. Wonder why? (and to my main email, not the one I use for this board).There has been a lot of work on green tea. Black tea may provide a lot of the same benefits, but hasn't been looked at nearly as much.I am also trying to drink more tea.K.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

I bought some green tea today mark, its made by tetley, i didnt really want that kind i wanted it out of the chinese shop, but its closed due to the chinese new year and also they are away on holiday until the 10th feb.. i will make a cup of it later.


----------



## 16841 (Sep 20, 2005)

I've been drinking organic, green tea for years. I love it!


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

perhaps ill try the organic green tea


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

ps sandi what are the benefits of drinking green tea? thanks


----------



## 19856 (Jul 12, 2005)

I love green tea it is soothing IMO.


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

I also drink at least 3 mugs of green tea a day. Its great!The real reason i'm posting here is that i did a search on polyphenols, and this thread came up.I just found this on science daily and thought to post it here,http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2011/11/111130100455.htmextract,'Scientists Discover Anti-Inflammatory Polyphenols in Apple PeelsScienceDaily (Nov. 30, 2011) - Here's another reason why "an apple a day keeps the doctor away" -- according to new research findings published in the Journal of Leukocyte Biology, oral ingestion of apple polyphenols (antioxidants found in apple peels) can suppress T cell activation to prevent colitis in mice. This study is the first to show a role for T cells in polyphenol-mediated protection against an autoimmune disease and could lead to new therapies and treatments for people with disorders related to bowel inflammation......"Our results show that a natural product found in apple peels can suppress colonic inflammation by antagonizing inflammatory T cells to enhance resistance against autoimmune disease."'So, interesting for anyone who links ibs with colonic inflammation. I would add that i think that apple peel contains salicilates, the same kind of active ingredient found in aspirin and some ibd drugs such as asacol.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

ASA has the same effect on blood platelets as the flavonoids I use. The differences are that ASA does not work so well in the presence of adrenalin, which is produced duringr periods of stress and anxiety, and is an irritant to the GI system. Try the apple peels for a month and let us know how that works; but keep in mind that apple is, I believe, an insoluble fiber. (Mother Nature giveth and she taketh away.)Mark


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Mark. Thanks for the reply.Apples don't fit into my LOW fodmap diet on account of excess fructose and polyols. My IBS-D is under very good control at the moment. I could try a challenge though!I emphasize the word 'low' because that is what makes this diet so practical and flexible, it's not a NO diet and i'd advise anyone with IBS to try it.So I could perhaps try half an apple every two or three days? I'll let you know what happens! I'm mainly avoiding excess cereal fibre and think a little extra insoluble could be a good thing.Are you drinking green tea?Have you read the transcript of the bbc radio program about bacteria/ft I posted elsewhere on this forum yesterday? Its fascinating stuff.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/148112-faecal-transplants-used-to-cure-clostridium-difficile/All the bestPhil


----------

